# Mother of the Bride



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I love to knit and crochet but also love to sew. Made this for a friend who is the Mother of the bride.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Just beautiful !


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Just perfect for that special day!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

That is stunning and really nice that she will know it came from the love you have to offer her.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a wonderful friend you are!! That dress is GORGEOUS - careful it doesn't steal the show.
You are quite the seamstress - that's prettier that "store-bought".


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

What a beautiful outfit - your friend must be glad to have a friend like you. I'm so envious of your talent - I have a fainting fit if I've to sew on a button. It's a wonder my knitting gets sewn up at all, ever :lol: 

Oh, and the colour picked is gorgeous.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful dress!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What a beautiful dress.the color is very pretty..


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice.. love the color!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lucky the lady who has a friend that would make this beautiful gown. Well done.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wonderful. She must be over the moon with that dress. She will look lovely on that very special day.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## borealjo (Jan 12, 2015)

Well done! Very professional-looking sewing job. Be proud...you deserve it. I work in a bridal shop and your creation would fit right in.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128077;


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

All I can do is gasp. How beautiful that dress is!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow and wow! That is just gorgeous and the color is stunning.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is stunning.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is stunning!! Nice work! &#128077;


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful dress


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It's beautiful. What a good friend you are.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

She will look beautiful!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful dress, and capelet, and color too.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a beautiful dress for the special day. She will look stunning.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is beautiful! Good job


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty !!!!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

very nice and I love the colour too


----------

